# Looking for leads for a place to stay in November as part of our reconnacissance



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

For those living in CSJ and active on this board. We'd love to get any recommendations of how to avoid renting a hotel room in November as part of our reconnaissance in moving there.
We'd love to get a place on the water for 10 days. I know that this is a prime time there. 
Are there alternatives to hotel rooms?
It's so challenging with the hotel room scene as often what they say and what it is are different (sometimes very different).

TIA

Michael


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

aussieyank said:


> for those living in csj and active on this board. We'd love to get any recommendations of how to avoid renting a hotel room in november as part of our reconnaissance in moving there.
> We'd love to get a place on the water for 10 days. I know that this is a prime time there.
> Are there alternatives to hotel rooms?
> It's so challenging with the hotel room scene as often what they say and what it is are different (sometimes very different).
> ...


csj? Tia?


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

Li siento -

Sorry. 

San Jose del Cabo


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

aussieyank said:


> Li siento -
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> San Jose del Cabo


Thanks. I'm not at all familiar with that part of Mexico, including the acronyms used by expats to refer to cities located on that long skinny peninsula. By the way, that should be "L*o* siento" .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have given up trying to understand the texting generation. It seems they cannot read maps and do not know the real names of places. Some get on planes, land at a destination resort and have no idea what continent they might be resting upon. I have seen some list Africa as a country and African as the language spoken there. Yikes!


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

Oops. Of course. Li siento. Was in a hurry on my iPhone. Going to Mexico will Slow me down.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have given up trying to understand the texting generation. It seems they cannot read maps and do not know the real names of places.


That's not the case with aussieyank - he does know that SJC = San José del Cabo!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Or, in this area, San Juan Cosala. There are probably a lot of other options. The use of just initials forces a reader into a guessing game.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

As I just mentioned on another board, Go to a site like VRBO. Pick out some units and contact the owners. Discounts can be had if you are lucky. Say an owner has a unit rented for the season except for the one month you plan on being there. It might be worth his while to get it rented and get it off his mind. 
I would say right now would not be a good time to negotiate a discount but you never know.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

aussieyank said:


> For those living in CSJ and active on this board. We'd love to get any recommendations of how to avoid renting a hotel room in November as part of our reconnaissance in moving there.
> We'd love to get a place on the water for 10 days. I know that this is a prime time there.
> Are there alternatives to hotel rooms?
> It's so challenging with the hotel room scene as often what they say and what it is are different (sometimes very different).
> ...


Have you tried doing a search on Google or another search engine? I googled "San José del Cabo rentals" and it looks like there are tons of short-term rentals for condos and houses there.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> That's not the case with aussieyank - he does know that SJC = San José del Cabo!


I just flew out of *SJC*, earlier this week and it was definitely in Costa Rica.... Nope, I correct myself, I flew out of SJO, I was not in California, LOL...... double opps!! 
back onto topic... Never been to San Jose del Cabo, so really can't help you out with any places to rent but like everyone said, check out VRBO or some of the real estate agencies. Depending on how long you want to stay you could possibly find a decent discount but I am thinking that November is high season so it might be difficult.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

SJD is the international airport for Los Cabos and is located north of San José del Cabo. 
SJC is the airport for San José, California. 
CSL is the airport for Cabo San Lucas, served mainly by air taxis and general aviation (private aircraft).
More than one person has made reservations to the wrong destination!

Mexicans in my area refer to the cities on the cape by their full names: San José del Cabo (occasionally just San José) and Cabo San Lucas. Foreign residents might use San José and San Lucas, and mainly tourists use the excruciating "Cabo" for the latter. A few use SJD and CSL. I've never heard a Mexican use the codes, nor "Cabo" unless speaking in English to expats or tourists and trying to be trendy.

For rentals, if the OP speaks Spanish, other online options are VivaStreet and Craigslist for Baja California Sur. There are also many timeshares in the Los Cabos area.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

BTW, Isla, TIA=thanks in advance.


----------



## aussieyank (Feb 26, 2012)

makaloco:

Thanks for the clarification. And thanks to the others. We just looked at VRBO and will check CL (Craigslist) next. Finding that a number of nice condos are already booked Nov-Dec. we may have to opt for October. 

Cheers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> BTW, Isla, TIA=thanks in advance.


Gracias, makaloco. Obviously, I'm not up on lots of trendy text-speak abbreviations. 

A reminder to all posters: Rule 6 of the Expat Forum states the following: 

"All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Gracias, makaloco. Obviously, I'm not up on lots of trendy text-speak abbreviations.
> 
> A reminder to all posters: Rule 6 of the Expat Forum states the following:
> 
> "All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."


Excellent. Abbreviations are not allowed because


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> Excellent. Abbreviations are not allowed because


They are not allowed because the forum owner says so. I cannot speak definitively for why that is, but I can guess.

This forum serves two different communities. There are people who regularly read and post and know each other somewhat through their postings. This group would probably understand many of the abbreviations.

Then there are lot of first time readers. They may or may not be familiar with the common abbreviations used in text messaging. They may not be familiar with common abbreviations used in Mexico, like place names, agencies, etc.

I suspect the reason for the rule is to make it easy for all users of the forum.

Similarly, there is a rule about posting in English. Many, maybe most of us here, speak and read Spanish to some level. But it makes the site more accessible to its primary audience, non-Spanish speakers, if the posts are all in a more universal language, like English.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> They are not allowed because the forum owner says so. I cannot speak definitively for why that is, but I can guess.
> 
> This forum serves two different communities. There are people who regularly read and post and know each other somewhat through their postings. This group would probably understand many of the abbreviations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this clear explanation, Will.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> They are not allowed because the forum owner says so. I cannot speak definitively for why that is, but I can guess.
> 
> This forum serves two different communities. There are people who regularly read and post and know each other somewhat through their postings. This group would probably understand many of the abbreviations.
> 
> ...


I will never start a post with "Hola".......


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

One other reason, learned by myself at the beginning of my posting here...

Many of the most knowledgeable and witty posters here are old enough to have learned the Palmer Method of writing in cursive in grade school, and text-speak is a foreign language to them.

If one comes into the forum looking for help, it's wise to speak the language of those who have the ability to help, of course.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

GREAT!! 2 days ago I didn't even know where it was and somehow, I am now getting advertisements from tripadvisor for San Jose del Cabo! 

I hate how I am followed around the internet by advertisers.... Perhaps tripadvisor has installed a keylogger on my computer??? yes, I am joking..... 
I think


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have given up trying to understand the texting generation. It seems they cannot read maps and do not know the real names of places. Some get on planes, land at a destination resort and have no idea what continent they might be resting upon. I have seen some list Africa as a country and African as the language spoken there. Yikes!


Good point. You should likely be thankful that the texting generation hasn't given up on you yet!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Coachese said:


> Good point. You should likely be thankful that the texting generation hasn't given up on you yet!


Au contraire. The texting generation should be IMMENSELY grateful that RVG continues to share his knowledge about many subjects, not the least of which is lving, and thriving in MX.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Either way; thanks to you both.
Now, what country is NorCal? Google Earth cannot find it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's right above SoCal...........LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

And I live in CenMex!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is D.F. in CenMex???????????


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Is D.F. in CenMex???????????


Sure, it's in the middle of the country.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> They are not allowed because the forum owner says so. I cannot speak definitively for why that is, but I can guess.
> 
> This forum serves two different communities. There are people who regularly read and post and know each other somewhat through their postings. This group would probably understand many of the abbreviations.
> 
> ...


"Excellent. Abbreviations are not allowed because"

Actually, Will, I was not looking for a reason. (I understand the reasons but appreciate your thoughtfulness, thinking that I was looking for a reason.

I thought that I would leave the sentence dangling as if I had not finished my thought. 

That way people could guess at what I was going to say. Sort of like us having to guess at what the abbreviations stand for that everyone seems to want to pepper their posts with. Warped humour!!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> "Excellent. Abbreviations are not allowed because"
> 
> Actually, Will, I was not looking for a reason. (I understand the reasons but appreciate your thoughtfulness, thinking that I was looking for a reason.
> 
> ...


You are entirely too clever for me.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I can just hear my Mother saying, "It's because I said it."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

And that's because Mother (usually) Knows Best!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> And that's because Mother (usually) Knows Best!


I thought it was Father that knew best. Robert Young would be rolling over in his grave to hear that Mother was really the one who knew best, even though that was always clear in the shows.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I thought it was Father that knew best. Robert Young would be rolling over in his grave to hear that Mother was really the one who knew best, even though that was always clear in the shows.


Times have changed, TG. Now Mothers rule!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Gracias, makaloco. Obviously, I'm not up on lots of trendy text-speak abbreviations.
> 
> A reminder to all posters: Rule 6 of the Expat Forum states the following:
> 
> "All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum."



But OK for moderators to use TG in an answer....LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> But OK for moderators to use TG in an answer....LOL


Very funny. Using TG for Tundra Green is not text-speak nor an obscure abbreviation - it's obvious from the context what it means.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Very funny. Using TG for Tundra Green is not text-speak nor an obscure abbreviation - it's obvious from the context what it means.


Yes, obvious to people who are regular participants here, and probably not to the majority of people who read these Mexico forums.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Yes, obvious to people who are regular participants here, and probably not to the majority of people who read these Mexico forums.


Someone would have to be pretty dense to not realize that TG = Tundra Green if that's the name of the person whose post I'm responding to!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

isla verde said:


> someone would have to be pretty dense to not realize that tg = tundra green if that's the name of the person whose post i'm responding to!


ok iv...........


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> ok iv...........


:lol::lol::lol:

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Either way; thanks to you both.
> Now, what country is NorCal? Google Earth cannot find it.


It isn't a country, it's a location. In the Air Force we might have called the word "NorCal" a PNAB.

You could probably find "NorCal" though, if your old-timey Google Earth didn't run on squirrel power......


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Either way; thanks to you both.
> Now, what country is NorCal? Google Earth cannot find it.


Northern California?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Northern California?


North Carolina?


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> North Carolina?


Norberto Caliente?


----------

